# Non-HID Lighting Options



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hey guys i know i talked about this in my first post, but i figured i might be able to get some more response from people in this one.
i've been thinkin about using these bulbs:

Low Beams 

Fog Lights 

and haven't decided for highs but lookin towards something white with a hint of blue if anyone has any input.
Also, if anyone has pics of their light setups that AREN'T HID, plz point me to a link or post pics!

BTW i have a 2003 white 2.5s
i don't want anything too ricey, so i don't want pure blue bulbs. i made my clearance bulbs yellow on my 95 max and loved the color and added visibility esp in inclimate weather. if anyone has any Halogen upgrade pics, i'd love to see how it looks!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

eyesack said:


> hey guys i know i talked about this in my first post, but i figured i might be able to get some more response from people in this one.
> i've been thinkin about using these bulbs:
> 
> Low Beams
> ...


both are good choices.. the thing with the yellow ones you chose are that they are low voltage kind of like your stock foglight light bulbs so dont expect them to be as bright as those on the is300 lexus.. i bought the piaa plasma ion yellow for my fogs they are much brighter than the nokya ones but they are also twice as expensive.. as for the lows.. i wouldn't go for anything too bluish.. i would just get silverstars or the sylvania cool blue.. (that's only if you don't want HID's) because if you look around you can find HID kits for 100 bucks.. (SPECIALLY IN NEW JERSEY!!!!!!!) you know we are famous for the headlight theft problem... just go up to anyone with a hatchback civic and ask them if they have any HID kits for sale.. lol.. i have HID's on my lows with maxima retrofitted projectors.. the projectors i got lucky and was able to get them from a wreck.. and my fogs are soon being replaced with yellow 3000k HIDs because i just couldnt find bright enough yellow from halogen...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

You can find HID kits relatively cheap, just be sure you research them if you plan on buying, to make sure they won't crap out after 6 months. The temperature of the HID determine the output and color. 5300K is bright white, higher is blue, up to around 9000K being a purpleish color. Not sure about the rest of them. If you go with non-HID, use PIAA, that's what I put in my truck, loved them until I sold it. And remember, with HIDs, the more color it has, the dimmer the light will be.


----------



## Flip94ta (Jan 7, 2006)

I hope you are just looking at these cause they look cool, because they have been proven not to be better and... gasp mostly worse than the lightbulbs that come in the car when it comes to lighting. I read a good write up in consumer reports and I cant find the other write up.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

Do not expect any bulb with any degree of coloring and the same wattage to produce more light than a clear halogen bulb. Any color on the bulb will reduce lighting output; though most people will claim that their blue bulbs look brighter than a standard bulb it is mainly the difference in color that deceives most people. However there are different filament designs that are more efficient in converting wattage to usable light output. You can get higher wattage halogen bulbs, but the increased demand on the electrical system and significant increase in operating temperature of these bulbs will eventually cause problems. Those particular H1 low beams that you chose are 100W bulbs which draw significantly more current than your factory wiring was designed for and produce much more heat than the headlight housings should be subjected to. To this date I have yet to see a halogen bulb even come close to producing the color temperature that is claimed on the package. A standard halogen bulb produces a light in the 3000K range and by no amount of blue coloring on the bulb can a halogen bulb output light in the 6000-7500K range which many companies claim.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

*sticky this link please*

hey thanks a lot for the info you guys! i don't usually request for something to be stickied that i post, but here's a really informative web site explaining automotive lighting and hid vs halogen among other things. my friends at nycmaximas.org sent it to me and i thought i'd pass it on to the community.
Daniel Stern Lighting
:thumbup: check it out for real. i learned a lot here.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Just please don't do the wanna-be bright-blue bulbs I see on every riced-up Honda around Toronto. I can tell from 3 miles away that they're not real HIDs, and I just end up laughing at them.

HID conversions (i.e. using a xenon bulb that has been re-based to fit a halogen socket) aren't really great either. They glare like crazy on most every car I've seen, mostly riced-up Hondas and Acuras I must say. This is because the halogen reflectors on most cars don't have a sharp enough cut-off to stop stray beams of light. Contraty to popular belief, there actually is a difference between an OEM halogen and OEM xenon reflectors. Plus, you'll get pulled over by the local constabulary (read: cops) sooner or later and given a ticket for it.

Remember, if something's worth doing, it's worth doing right!


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks blitz. i've been looking through e-bay every day for oem replacement housings for xenons. no luck. i had one nissan parts site that had em but i think they were like 500 or something rediculous like that. ill find the link later.


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just go with Silverstars. The best bulb for your money. PIAAs are good but to much for my pocket. Good luck with whaterver you do.


----------

